# Where to meet younger expats?



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

As the title says.. where can one meet younger expats here in Egypt? 20-24


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hopefully not spam as I am seasoned member, if in the red sea area you won't have an issue

If anywhere else you can try OK Cupid! and Metro Date, they have a tick box for "friendships" and various search criteria they are the ONLY online "friendship sites" I know of

You will have several windows open in yahoo chat with the falling hearts environment and when it turns sour choose the snow one

You can meet genuine people there I met over 27 females :ranger:

She was nuts though 

Some females turned out to be quite friendly :juggle:


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

I dunno, I signed up on both actually per your advice in another thread.. Unfortunately I'm in Cairo and I'm 23 so I prefer between 21 and 24... There is maybe 1 or 2 potentials on okcupid, metrodate however was a disaster.

Someone once told me about an ex-pat nightclub type environment in maadi but I can't remember the name for the life of me.

Cheers


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ice2x01 said:


> I dunno, I signed up on both actually per your advice in another thread.. Unfortunately I'm in Cairo and I'm 23 so I prefer between 21 and 24... There is maybe 1 or 2 potentials on okcupid, metrodate however was a disaster.
> 
> Someone once told me about an ex-pat nightclub type environment in maadi but I can't remember the name for the life of me.
> 
> Cheers




BCA Bort Said Maadi.. an expat club with all age ranges


----------

